# Indian ice 12/27/16



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I posted this on central forum also:

5 of us tried to get on the ice at Long Island this morning. They checked before I got there and said their spud bars went in after one or two hits. This was off of the barge away from the edges. The edges had open water. I would think IF you could get away from the bank you could get on the ice but we didn't try it. I would bet some guys did get on after we left but no one was on it while we were there. Then we tried Aschesons and it looked bad. Again one hit with the spud bar through the ice. Next went to Blackhawk. One side had a little open water by the docks. So we went on the other side. Ice was around 3" clear hard ice. We only went out about 50 yards from the edge. Ice would crack as you walked. We stayed about an hour and only 1 eye and 1 crappie. Marked a lot of fish but not many takers. They could have been shad. Lot of shad froze in the ice. It will be a week or two before I drive n hour to try to get on Indian again.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks for the report chopiq


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Very nice and complete report, we need some cold weather.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

quackpot said:


> Very nice and complete report, we need some cold weather.


Should be back bye the end of next week! Im kicking myself for not getting out when I could!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I spudded over a dozen different spots today and couldn't get on anywhere


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

It will fish saturday.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

can we keep the updates coming, want to make a trip up there this go around. Sunday looks good weather wise but Tuesday would be the best day for me. The 5 day forecast is calling for heavy winds and rain that day but I would tough it out as long as there is safe ice. Im a big feller so it has to be at least 4 in before ill venture out.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

linebacker43 said:


> can we keep the updates coming, want to make a trip up there this go around. Sunday looks good weather wise but Tuesday would be the best day for me. The 5 day forecast is calling for heavy winds and rain that day but I would tough it out as long as there is safe ice. Im a big feller so it has to be at least 4 in before ill venture out.


Well......whats the word now....did Indian lock back up yet...? Thx AH2


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

A couple guys at long island today, not far off the road. Probably not very thick yet.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Still had 5 inches last night by fadding fast! Got limits of saugeyes Mon. an Tues. 16- 19" fish. With a few throw backs mixed in. Last night limit in under an hour! gold pimple took most of the fish. Did catch 3 on vibe blue and white! 3/16th.


----------

